# All American Food..........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Not from China or Mexico but straight from the wood stove of our elders and a cast iron griddle..
BUTTERMILK FLAPJACKS.

1 egg
1 cup buttermilk
2 tbsp melted butter or salad oil
1 cup flour,unbleach
1 tbsp sugar
1 teasp baking powder
1/2 teasp baking soda
1/2 teasp salt
Beat the egg,milk,butter/oil,sugar,baking powder,soda,salt very well.Add the flour and mix till all lumps are gone,let rest for a few minutes.Cook in your favorite cast iron griddle.This will make 8 1/4 cup mix flapjacks or 4 inch size ones,this recipie was analize for diabetics and each FLAP has 15 carbs.
Enjoy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love them! I can't wait to get my woodstove going now!


----------

